# 2022 Bike Season



## boston_e (Mar 7, 2022)

Starting this over with the correct date!

With the current weather and forecast it is feeling like another earlier start to the mountain bike season here.  (Feeling like 2 years in a row with this - global warming doing its thing perhaps?)

Have not been out yet, but did get all the bikes in the family to the shop to be ready to go once the trails dry out.  And with growing kids did have to trade in my older sons and got a pretty good deal on a Giant Regin that had been part of the shops demo fleet.

I'm never happy to see the end of ski season, but at least will be ready when it is time to roll.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 7, 2022)

Re: growing kids - my oldest shot up this past year and he can now use one of my mountain bikes, so that is nice .   The youngest gets his hand me downs and then the wifes mtb (wife no longer rides) when she shoots up.    

I've just started hitting the trainer and looking forward to a dry early season.  Should be riding in most of VT early May.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 10, 2022)

Awesome on you and your son being able to exchange bikes - my wife will be the beneficiary of that as the kids grow - she has her choice of the adult size smalls and which to keep / trade in etc.

5" of snow down here the the flatlands will delay the trails being ready but I still think it will be a pretty early start to the season down here in Mass.


----------

